# how do i tell my parents i'm furry?



## EmoWolf (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm sure they wouldn't care about it too much,  but the hard part is just getting over the fact I would be exposing my secret. What should I tell them? I just can't find the right things to say, and I hate hiding it. 
Can anybody help me out here?


----------



## haynari (Jan 17, 2009)

I came out on new years. It was a good time because everybody that i wanted to tell was there and payed attention (except for my uber adhhhhhhhhhhhd mom). My dad thinks Im weird. My sis could give a flying fuck that I am a furry. My best friend doesn't really mind just as long as i don't wear the tail in public when him and i are at like, the mall or something. but on stage as he is one of my band's drummers he said go ahead as he is wearing spandex. hopefully your parents wont be judgemental. my dad kind of is and my mom as i said befo4re didn't really pay attention and i am very pissed about that. so i am probably going to have to come out to her again. most of my friends now know that i am a furry and they really don't seem to mind. they in fact think that i am the least weird of them ( my school friends). anyways yeah ask me if you have any questions. I do however suggest trying to get some kind of list or paper that says what it means to be a furry and not the whole yiffer fettish that we get slandered with all of the time.


----------



## EmoWolf (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah, there are some creepier things people do here.
As for the paper/list, I could do one that applies to me.
Would that work, you think?
and its not like i'm going to be wearing a tail of something, just a cool looking collar, that's all.


----------



## KatmanDu (Jan 17, 2009)

My personal choice is not to tell the parents. Of course, I've been away from them and on my own for 20 years, so it's a little different. Dad, I expect, would find it weird, but wouldn't judge too harshly... as we both get older, I'm surprised to find things out about him that he never revealed, and I suspect he'd "get it" to a larger degree than I expect. Mom, on the other hand- newp, no way. She's got a very low wierdness-tolerance-level and is already having depression, anxiety, and dementia issues; I'm not going to drop a load of bricks like that on her. 

In some ways it seems a little sad to keep secrets about who I am from my parents, but overall the cliche "what they don't know won't hurt them" is apt. I avoid telling them about the things that would cause them undue stress. Also because I'm a big conflict wuss.  Hell, I'm 38 now and they still don't know I've been riding motorcycle since I was 20. :shock:


----------



## haynari (Jan 17, 2009)

EmoWolf said:


> Yeah, there are some creepier things people do here.
> As for the paper/list, I could do one that applies to me.
> Would that work, you think?
> and its not like i'm going to be wearing a tail of something, just a cool looking collar, that's all.


 
I don't wear a collar but i do know that quite a bit of furries do wear collars.
The paper list is always a good bet. cause you can give them it sit there and wait until they are done reading it and ask them "any thoughts?" I need to do a list because my idiot mom can't seem to remember what i told her.


----------



## Wreth (Jan 17, 2009)

You don't need to tell them.


----------



## mattprower08 (Jan 17, 2009)

Well i told my brother what one was, he didn't give a damn and didn't want a better explanation......i told my mum, she didn't mind, but this was only because she saw me browsing this forum. She didn't mind , even after i told her about the 'other' part of the fandom. i haven't told my dad because i fear his reaction may not be as laidback as my brother's and mum's. On the whole, try to explain briefly what the fandom is about, if they want to know more, then tell them, but be careful what you say


----------



## Seas (Jan 17, 2009)

Zoopedia said:


> You don't need to tell them.



^ Probably the best solution.

What they don't know won't make them cause conflicts.


----------



## haynari (Jan 17, 2009)

mattprower08 said:


> Well i told my brother what one was, he didn't give a damn and didn't want a better explanation......i told my mum, she didn't mind, but this was only because she saw me browsing this forum. She didn't mind , even after i told her about the 'other' part of the fandom. i haven't told my dad because i fear his reaction may not be as laidback as my brother's and mum's. On the whole, try to explain briefly what the fandom is about, if they want to know more, then tell them, but be careful what you say


 
Yeah you really do need to be careful what you say. especially if they tend to drift off while you are talking to them while you are talking about the non yiffing part. they will just think it is about rping yiffing and sex. it is really hard to explain the entire fandom in 5 minutes.


----------



## Kvasir (Jan 17, 2009)

i just told my mom she thought that it was awsome. (i love her)  . and my brother showed me the sight so that is obvious, my dad i havent seen since i was 6 and i hope he burns in hell.


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 17, 2009)

You don't fucking tell your parents your a furry. God. 

It's not something you have to come out about.


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 17, 2009)

you dont need to...


----------



## Kuro-chan (Jan 17, 2009)

I feel like I'm nearly alone in believing that this is just a hobby and not a lifestyle.


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Jan 17, 2009)

Kuro-chan said:


> I feel like I'm nearly alone in believing that this is just a hobby and not a lifestyle.



I am with you here, I feel its a hobby, like anime is.  Those lifestylers are the ones that deny that they are even human.


----------



## Holsety (Jan 17, 2009)

Kuro-chan said:


> I feel like I'm nearly alone in believing that this is just a hobby and not a lifestyle.



You're not >_>;

And yeah, even if you're running around in a fursuit 24/7 you don't have to tell them you're a furry, ever.


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 17, 2009)

I think what bothers me about the idea of "coming out" because you're a furry is that people (aka furries) want the entire world to know what a furry is. 

I, for one, am very much happy if most of the world being clueless about this subject.


----------



## mattprower08 (Jan 17, 2009)

^ i would prefer not saying what it is also, but i had to tell them, because they'd both seen me on this forum, and i didn't want to lie to them, because i knew their reactions wouldn't be bad. My dad hasn't actually asked about/seen me on this forum.......thank fully ^^;


----------



## haynari (Jan 17, 2009)

i came out.


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Jan 17, 2009)

I wouldn't tell my parents this, my Mom would probably freak out when she searched on google for furries (She did this when I found out I liked anime, and asked if I was still into anime for about two years after that)


----------



## Kurama17 (Jan 17, 2009)

Wow...My family knows, and I don't give a damn if they hate me or not


----------



## Ratte (Jan 17, 2009)

Just tell them.  It's not a fucking crisis.

Take quotes from WikiFur, perhaps?


----------



## haynari (Jan 17, 2009)

Kurama17 said:


> Wow...My family knows, and I don't give a damn if they hate me or not


 
so do they hate you? My family hasn't taken the time to research it yet. It is so hard to explain the difference between the yiffers and furries because the yiffers are the ones that are in our fandom and who we as a community get stereotyped into being.


----------



## Aurali (Jan 17, 2009)

Just tell them you like dogs >.>

no seriously.. if you REALLY wanna tell them.. go ahead..
my dad thought is was a nationality.


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jan 17, 2009)

i've told my mum ... but she thinks its only about a FurSuit *facepaw*

i've told my school friends & my other friends

but my brother & dad dont know ... 

i'm not ashmend (sp) about telling everyone ... but i like to drop hints & add it into conversations


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 17, 2009)

haynari said:


> so do they hate you? My family hasn't taken the time to research it yet. It is so hard to explain the difference between the yiffers and furries because the *yiffers are the ones that are in our fandom* and who we as a community get stereotyped into being.


 
What do you mean, "yiffers are the ones that are in _our fandom_"?

You do realize that those "yiffers" are also just one other part of this fandom? "Yiffers" and furries are not two seperate entities. They co-exist in this thing that many of you consider a "life-style".


----------



## Jenzo770 (Jan 17, 2009)

Look, as long as you're not going to do anything super-furry in public, like going to a furcon or make a furry-rockband or something like that, you don't need to tell them. I won't until actually need to, so should you.


----------



## Darth GW7 (Jan 17, 2009)

My friends and parents didn't know what the hell a furry was, so I had to explain. They didn't care, and my parents thought it was boring (Probably because they thought it was just to do with art :v)


----------



## Dracojeff (Jan 17, 2009)

It isn't exactly something they need to know. But it mostly depends on the parents. Some are very cool with this kind of thing, and sharing would be a good thing...

Unfortunately, not all parents are like that. Mine certainly aren't, which is probably why they still don't know a thing about it.


----------



## Doug (Jan 17, 2009)

mattprower08 said:


> ^ i would prefer not saying what it is also, but i had to tell them, because they'd both seen me on this forum, and i didn't want to lie to them, because i knew their reactions wouldn't be bad. My dad hasn't actually asked about/seen me on this forum.......thank fully ^^;


Winkey + L whenever nosy parents walk into my room...


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 17, 2009)

I haven't read any other posts but OP, so here's my take on it:

*WHY*

WHY do you WANT to tell them? I never understand this point of view. Being a furry is just _a hobby_, nothing else. If you want to play Warhammer, you don't have to "come out" to your parents about wanting to play. If you want to be a mechanic, you don't have to "come out" to your parents about that. Why is furry any different?


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 17, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> I haven't read any other posts but OP, so here's my take on it:
> 
> *WHY*
> 
> WHY do you WANT to tell them? I never understand this point of view. Being a furry is just _a hobby_, nothing else. If you want to play Warhammer, you don't have to "come out" to your parents about wanting to play. If you want to be a mechanic, you don't have to "come out" to your parents about that. *Why is furry any different*?


 
Furries who want to come out of the closet are actually secret zoophiles who wish to tell their parents how they feel about Fido.


----------



## haynari (Jan 17, 2009)

Jenzo770 said:


> Look, as long as you're not going to do anything super-furry in public, like going to a furcon or *make a furry-rockband* or something like that, you don't need to tell them. I won't until actually need to, so should you.


 
Did that.


----------



## Darth GW7 (Jan 17, 2009)

I only ended up telling my parents because I wanted them to take me to a furcon.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 17, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Furries who want to come out of the closet are actually secret zoophiles who wish to tell their parents how they feel about Fido.



That dog was coming onto me.


----------



## haynari (Jan 17, 2009)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> That dog was coming onto me.


 
lol. Why do some people think all furries are zoophiles?


----------



## Ratte (Jan 17, 2009)

haynari said:


> lol. Why do some people think all furries are zoophiles?



It's a stereotype, just like the steroeotype about how all the people that shop at HT are goth/emo bastards with no friends.


----------



## EmoWolf (Jan 17, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> I haven't read any other posts but OP, so here's my take on it:
> 
> *WHY*
> 
> WHY do you WANT to tell them? I never understand this point of view. Being a furry is just _a hobby_, nothing else. If you want to play Warhammer, you don't have to "come out" to your parents about wanting to play. If you want to be a mechanic, you don't have to "come out" to your parents about that. Why is furry any different?



Sorry, if I sound rude, but most teens can't walk around the house with a collar on all of a sudden. Think about that.
Son: *walks around w/ collar on*
Dad: Huh, is that a collar? *puzzled*
Son: Um, yeah, it is.
Dad: Why are you wearing one?
Son: Uhh...

See what I mean?

Edit: You know what, scratch that. I'll just show him the ones at collar factory and find a way to insert a random statement.


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 17, 2009)

son: WHY NOT PISS FLAPS?


----------



## Jenzo770 (Jan 17, 2009)

Dad: It's ok to wear a collar, as long as you promise to yiff also
Son: OMG


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 17, 2009)

dad: OMG SOOK ME.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 17, 2009)

EmoWolf said:


> Sorry, if I sound rude, but most teens can't walk around the house with a collar on all of a sudden. Think about that.
> Son: *walks around w/ collar on*
> Dad: Huh, is that a collar? *puzzled*
> Son: Um, yeah, it is.
> ...



I do it all the time.  I get raged at, but I still do it.


----------



## Crossfire21 (Jan 17, 2009)

They dont need to know, it doesnt have to be secret either. My parents would make a big mountain out of it so they dont need to know, besides its my life or in your case its your life so why should they have to make a deal out of it anyways?


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 17, 2009)

You don't.

If they do any research of their own they'll promptly throw you out for being a dog fucking pedophile. If you really feel like rolling the dice be my guest, but don't say I didn't warn you :V .


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 17, 2009)

EmoWolf said:


> Sorry, if I sound rude, but most teens can't walk around the house with a collar on all of a sudden. Think about that.
> Son: *walks around w/ collar on*
> Dad: Huh, is that a collar? *puzzled*
> Son: Um, yeah, it is.
> ...



Shocking easy solution:

Don't wear a fucking collar.

PROBLEMS SOLVED


----------



## Ratte (Jan 17, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> Shocking easy solution:
> 
> Don't wear a fucking collar.
> 
> PROBLEMS SOLVED



[size=+2]*GOD DAMMIT I WANTED TO BE DIFFERENT YOU MAKE ME WANT TO BECOME AN HERO BAAAWWWWW*[/size]


----------



## haynari (Jan 17, 2009)

same goes with a tail. I am wearing mine right now and i have been all day and just now my mom noticed.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 17, 2009)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> [size=+2]*GOD DAMMIT I WANTED TO BE DIFFERENT YOU MAKE ME WANT TO BECOME AN HERO BAAAWWWWW*[/size]



*I KNOW I'M SUCH A CONFORMIST FOR NOT WEARING A FUCKING COLLAR AROUND MY PARENTS JESUS CHRIST*


----------



## Ratte (Jan 17, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> *I KNOW I'M SUCH A CONFORMIST FOR NOT WEARING A FUCKING COLLAR AROUND MY PARENTS JESUS CHRIST*



Lol, I never intentionally wear it around my parents.


----------



## Rifter (Jan 17, 2009)

It's not important. Don't bother.


----------



## Billy-Rex (Jan 17, 2009)

Even my girlfriend doesn't know, so...


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 17, 2009)

they come from too different a world to understand what the in the hell furry is, you really gotta grow up with the internet to get this shit

don't bother telling them


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 17, 2009)

haynari said:


> same goes with a tail. I am wearing mine right now and i have been all day and just now my mom noticed.


 
If I was your mother (which I could be :3), I'd kick you out.


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 17, 2009)

Through the Years I found people care a lot less then you think


----------



## Attaman (Jan 17, 2009)

As with others before:  there's no need to come out.  To the example of "but then I'll cause confusion when I wear a tail / collar":  So?  It's about the same as wearing a baseball cap everywhere you go and all the time.

Do people try stuff like this for the drama (it tries to cause)?  If you wish to state you're a 'Furry' because you feel you're not human:  State you're a Therian or something.  If you wish to state it because you think Humanity is going down the crapper, say you're a transhumanist who thinks splicing is the road to salvation.  None of these will likely be a lie or anything - and you're getting closer to the point as well.

EDIT:  ((In B4 shitstorm of "that's not how therian / transhumanist works!"))


----------



## Aurali (Jan 18, 2009)

Attaman said:


> EDIT:  ((In B4 shitstorm of "that's not how therian / transhumanist works!"))



Oh.. it's coming Mr Smoothie.. It's coming.. and there is no salvation for the wicked..


----------



## WolfTailz (Jan 18, 2009)

Kuro-chan said:


> I feel like I'm nearly alone in believing that this is just a hobby and not a lifestyle.




I do agree with this but I have to admit i think wearing a collar would be cool. or maybe a tail... but not the whole suit. I would jus do my day like usual. just have a collar...


----------



## WolfTailz (Jan 18, 2009)

Billy-Rex said:


> Even my girlfriend doesn't know, so...




Same here. But I dont think she would mind too much. I just dont want to tell her that...


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 18, 2009)

Kuro-chan said:


> I feel like I'm nearly alone in believing that this is just a hobby and not a lifestyle.



Which is funny, since just a few seconds on these forums alone should show you it's the opposite way.


----------



## Kranksty (Jan 18, 2009)

I know if I ever did tell my parents they would be fine with it.
Both my parents are both open minded about things.
And I have always been the oddball in the family any ways lol.


----------



## RedFoz (Jan 18, 2009)

I only told my parents because they were wondering where I went every now and then and how I was meeting some other friends, didn't feel the need to lie to them for just meeting other people of similar interests.

I explained them that Furries are people who are interested in characters of non-human origins and said it is like a meet of people interested in Fantasy or Sci-fi Stories, only different genre, but everything else the same such as dressing up as their character, fantasizing, etc.

Of course, this is only my own personal views which obviously not everyone is going to agree with.


Red.


----------



## .Ein. (Jan 18, 2009)

Telling your family anything about yourself is stupid.

You'd get more comfort out of giving a blowjob to a .357, trust me.

Just avoid it all together.  Tell them you're going to go to college for basketball and marry a chick the same colour as you and sleep in separate beds.  Nice and smooth.


----------



## Iido The Eevee (Jan 18, 2009)

Simple: You don't tell them. Ever.

Trust me, I wanted to tell mine a long time ago...but I fought off the urge and want for a long while, and nowadays I don't even care if they knew or not.


----------



## Iido The Eevee (Jan 18, 2009)

Simple: You don't tell them. Ever.

Trust me, I wanted to tell mine a long time ago...but I fought off the urge and want for a long while, and nowadays I don't even care if they know or not.


----------



## TropicalZephyr (Jan 18, 2009)

Like others have said, there really isn't a point in 'coming out' as a furry. 'Coming out' to my parents as a furry for me would be like 'coming out' as a fan of anime, or survival horror games, or comic books. My parents know I like books, movies and what have you about animals, and that I like to draw pictures of animals. There's no point in me asking them to sit down so I can explain to them that there are people who like the same types of book I do and like to draw the same type of things who call themselves furries.
The only time I'd explain that to them is if I wanted to go to a con, in which case I would say it was just like an anime con but for different shows and the like.
I suppose you could explain it to them if they asked you why you were wearing a tail/collar, but for that you can just explain that there are people called furries who like stories and art about animals, and that sometimes there's a fashion aspect to the fandom, sort of like how fans of certain genres of music sometimes dress in a certain way.


----------



## haynari (Jan 18, 2009)

TropicalZephyr said:


> Like others have said, there really isn't a point in 'coming out' as a furry. 'Coming out' to my parents as a furry for me would be like 'coming out' as a fan of anime, or survival horror games, or comic books. My parents know I like books, movies and what have you about animals, and that I like to draw pictures of animals. There's no point in me asking them to sit down so I can explain to them that there are people who like the same types of book I do and like to draw the same type of things who call themselves furries.
> The only time I'd explain that to them is if I wanted to go to a con, in which case I would say it was just like an anime con but for different shows and the like.
> *I suppose you could explain it to them if they asked you why you were wearing a tail*/collar, but for that you can just explain that there are people called furries who like stories and art about animals, and that sometimes there's a fashion aspect to the fandom, sort of like how fans of certain genres of music sometimes dress in a certain way.


 
The only reason why I had to explain it.


----------



## BlackRat (Jan 18, 2009)

RedFoz said:


> I explained them that Furries are people who are interested in characters of non-human origins and said it is like a meet of people interested in Fantasy or Sci-fi Stories, only different genre, but everything else the same such as dressing up as their character, fantasizing, etc.



That's how I see it. Basically the same as other groups, just a different topic.
About telling your parents...probably not a great idea unless it's actually stopping you from doing things. Not really speaking from experience though, my parents are generally acceptant but are bloody inconsistant with it >.<


----------



## Attaman (Jan 18, 2009)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Which is funny, since just a few seconds on these forums alone should show you it's the opposite way.


Opposite in that Kuro's alone, or that it's a hobby?  Because if the former, I'll agree with you there.


----------



## Dahguns (Jan 18, 2009)

my dad would want to be like no *smack* ajsdahfiorjalkdaladlkwdj
but then again i am 20 and my dad can't to squat about who i am at this point


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 18, 2009)

Tell'em that its just a group. Dont be blatant. Work your way into the topic. Start by showing some art. Go with the flow. 

Dont say hey, I like Animal looking characters. And that you like to wear fursuits. People will just think your a fag. Thats how Everyone would preceive me if I said that.


----------



## QwertyQwert (Jan 18, 2009)

My opinion is that unless your secret is hurting anyone, you don't need to tell anyone about it. I don't plan to ever tell anyone, unless I find out that they too are furry.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't really believe it's a smart idea to tell your parents but if you do explain it to them very carefully, don't let them look it up on the internet first cause it will lead to bad things.


----------



## Rath Illucer (Jan 18, 2009)

meh. I have to be a little careful since my mother is actually into anime (thanks to me) so i simply worked my fursuiting stuff into the conversation as... welll... it's sortof... along the LINES of anime >.> I mean i plan to make anime quad suits someday. That's anime enough.

Lucky for me whatever the heck i tell my mother won't matter because she's computer illiterate, and i don't have to worry about her stumbling onto ... well. Stuff in my case she wouldn't aprove of me looking at. Then again... i don't tell her i like looking at yaoi either. She certainly wouldn't aprove of some manga i have. 

my only worry will come the day, that after some anime convention she'll want to go to a fur convention with me... THAT'S the day i'll have to explain my interest XP

Other than that... *shrugs* There's really nothing to come out about. It's nice to share interests like anime. Besides. Nothing beats the day i had to tell her i had a girlfriend ^^;


----------



## Tatsuyoujo (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't dee what the big deal is.  It's just a fetish. I see don't see people worrying about like bondage or anything.


----------



## elidolente (Jan 18, 2009)

kusanagi-sama said:


> I am with you here, I feel its a hobby, like anime is.  Those lifestylers are the ones that deny that they are even human.



I'am not a lifestyler, but it is a serious hobby. Its an interest that I think will never go away. I do not think I am a animal in my soul though, i just really think the whole "fandom" thing is really cool.


----------



## elidolente (Jan 18, 2009)

TropicalZephyr said:


> Like others have said, there really isn't a point in 'coming out' as a furry. 'Coming out' to my parents as a furry for me would be like 'coming out' as a fan of anime, or survival horror games, or comic books. My parents know I like books, movies and what have you about animals, and that I like to draw pictures of animals. There's no point in me asking them to sit down so I can explain to them that there are people who like the same types of book I do and like to draw the same type of things who call themselves furries.
> The only time I'd explain that to them is if I wanted to go to a con, in which case I would say it was just like an anime con but for different shows and the like.
> I suppose you could explain it to them if they asked you why you were wearing a tail/collar, but for that you can just explain that there are people called furries who like stories and art about animals, and that sometimes there's a fashion aspect to the fandom, sort of like how fans of certain genres of music sometimes dress in a certain way.



One of the reasons to "come out," is so that you don't have to explain yourself in the middle of looking into furry stuff. Also, my dad caught me looking at yiff at 13 (iam 17), and he reaceted badly. I just explained to him recently that I don't think that side of it is right anymore, but that the regular side of "furry," is ok. he said ok.

I basically said i had been interested in such things as just that: an interest. Its a hobby, and a werid one at that. If someone sees you looks at FA, they are going to hae some questions. i want to answer these questiosn throughly before hand as to clear up any misconceptions. Personally, if i had a collar i'd wear one around my dad (not my mom thought, she is Very judgemental), and there would not be a problem. 

My dad doesn't get it, but understands and is ok with it. I found out that if your parent is even mildy free-minded, its not a problem. Even if they are christian and midly open-minded, there is still a solution to this. Oddly enough, my dad bascailly found biblical evidence explaining why humans are interesting furry stuff in the first place. If you would like to know what it is, Pm me.

But if your parent(s) are close minded, dont tell them. It really is specific to each situation, and if you do tell them, do it a little at a time.


----------



## beyondspecies (Jan 19, 2009)

What's the difference between a furry and a yiffer, exactly?

I'm not going to tell my parents. If they stumble upon something so personal to me, it will have been because they invaded my privacy, in which case I'll let the chips fall where they may. On the other hand, in the extremely unlikely event that a horse-woman walks into my life and we fall in love, I will declare my love openly and without shame.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 19, 2009)

beyondspecies said:


> What's the difference between a furry and a yiffer, exactly?



A "yiffer" is a furry who doesn't pretend he doesn't have testicles, as named by the furries who pretend not to have testicles.




			
				Attaman said:
			
		

> Opposite in that Kuro's alone, or that it's a hobby? Because if the former, I'll agree with you there.



Yes, the former. FA Forums is full of people telling each other that _they_ aren't like all those weird _"furfags"_, which makes me wonder where those weird furfags are.


----------



## elidolente (Jan 19, 2009)

beyondspecies said:


> What's the difference between a furry and a yiffer, exactly?
> 
> I'm not going to tell my parents. If they stumble upon something so personal to me, it will have been because they invaded my privacy, in which case I'll let the chips fall where they may. On the other hand, in the extremely unlikely event that a horse-woman walks into my life and we fall in love, I will declare my love openly and without shame.



A "furry" and a "yiffer" have one thing in common: They both like anthro/human characterized people. but yiff explores a sexual aspect, bascially making furry porn. 

Most furries arent yiffers: they aren't or choose not to look/study/particiapte in furry porn, i.e. furry porn.

The general conceived idea of a "furry" in the general public is actually that of a yiffer. We regular furries are put in the same category unfortunitly.


----------



## TheAffliction (Jan 19, 2009)

I don't plan on telling my parents, but I can already say for certain that my mom would not care. I don't think my dad would mind (as he hangs out with all those people that go to burning man every year, and he owns a VW Van,) but I'm not going to say anything unless it's absolutely necessary. I already know my parent's wouldn't invade on my privacy by checking history and the such...


----------



## beyondspecies (Jan 19, 2009)

Well, I've always been a realist, albeit an extremely imaginative one.

Are heteros like myself a minority in terms of furries? It's not unusual for me to fall into the tiny 2% group of people concerning just about any larger group of people. I wonder whether I'm even a furry. I think anthro women are hot, but I don't consider myself to be of another species. Oddly, I don't exactly feel human either. So I guess I'm just a masculine soul-energy construct that likes anthro babes. I'd only become anthro if I fell in love with an anthro and it's something that they really liked.


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 19, 2009)

elidolente said:


> A "furry" and a "yiffer" have one thing in common: They both like anthro/human characterized people. but yiff explores a sexual aspect, bascially making furry porn.
> 
> Most furries arent yiffers: they aren't or choose not to look/study/particiapte in furry porn, i.e. furry porn.
> 
> The general conceived idea of a "furry" in the general public is actually that of a yiffer. We regular furries are put in the same category unfortunitly.


 


> regular furries


 
Lol. 

Yiffers are just a sub-category of furries.


----------



## lolwut? (Jan 19, 2009)

Mine probably wouldn't care, but one guy posted a fourm saing that when HIS parents found out.... they banned him from the internet, and tried to send him to phyciatric help.O__O


----------



## robotechtiger (Jan 19, 2009)

My biggest counter question would be this:

Why do you want/need to tell them?  I mean, is it completely affecting your chi that you're not telling them about this?  Are your chakras out of sync because you feel this need to tell them?

I dunno...put in that situation I'd just keep quiet.  If you're worried at their reaction, then silence is golden.


----------



## Attaman (Jan 19, 2009)

elidolente said:


> *Most furries arent yiffers: they aren't or choose not to look/study/particiapte in furry porn, i.e. furry porn.*



I must be having horrible luck then because (surprisingly off this forum) every Furry I've found has been a 'Yiffer', and a good deal here are too.


----------



## coolkidex (Jan 19, 2009)

Seastalker said:


> ^ Probably the best solution.
> 
> What they don't know won't make them cause conflicts.


 But if they find out, it will be worse.

Best idia is the list. Explain to them what furries are. Try to stay away from the yiff part, but if your parents are like mine, they know everything. Of course, my dad knew what furries do, and he did bring it up. I just said that its just what we do. He didn't really need any ferther explanation... But my mom and brother... They wanted to know everything. Whatever though, i gave them a link to FA (Made sure nobody made an account so they couldn't see the yiff part) and they dropped it there. My brother thought it was cool because of some of the artist's abilities.

Best is to tell them. Like yoda said; try or try not. Do, or do not.
Just talk to them, and awnser everything THEY bring up.


----------



## coolkidex (Jan 19, 2009)

Kuro-chan said:


> I feel like I'm nearly alone in believing that this is just a hobby and not a lifestyle.


 Its a bit of both. More than the other, for each person. I see it to be a lifestyle for the more serious, and a hobby for the rest.


----------



## Ethereal_Dragon (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm keeping it from my family as best as I can, until I'm about to move out. I figure the repercussions won't be as severe as if I would continue living with them. 


Everyone that is saying "you don't need to tell your parents" might as well be saying "you don't need to stay in high school." For SOME PEOPLE, it kills us to hide it. Whether or not we feel a need to let our families know is no different from whether or not we're attracted to anthropomorphic animals in the first place.

My advice? Lay out everything you're going to explain beforehand. Let them know how you got into it, what had influenced you to continue, why you like it, and how you've felt while hiding it. Explain what you're not, and that the internet uses us as a punching bag so is not a credible source of info on the topic. Obviously if you got into it for porn, stayed in it for porn, and enjoyed it for porn, you should disregard the first part of this paragraph.


----------



## Attaman (Jan 19, 2009)

Ethereal_Dragon said:


> Everyone that is saying "you don't need to tell your parents" might as well be saying "you don't need to stay in high school."


  Hobby =/= Education necessary to acquire almost any job that isn't family run.



> For SOME PEOPLE, it kills us to hide it.


  To those people:  Don't complain then when you get less than favorable results.  



> My advice? Lay out everything you're going to explain beforehand.


  If you _must_ tell, agreed.  Don't go in there and improvise.  Have responses ready for each potential question that are honest (insofar as you will reveal) and will be able to defend if further research is done by the parents later.  



> and how you've felt while hiding it.


  I'd say don't do this unless you're really going for sympathy points.  All it would do is cause more questions.  "I was afraid you were going to hate me and try to seek help and-"  "Why would we do that?"  Oh look, now you either have to lie and hope they don't look, or tell at least a partial truth and reveal something negative.



> and that the internet uses us as a punching bag so is not a credible source of info on the topic.


  Though a blatant lie, this could work well enough to cover your tracks.


----------



## Ethereal_Dragon (Jan 19, 2009)

Darn AA guns, always shooting my forum posts down.

Hope that was enough of an ego boost for you, Atta.

/contribute


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Jan 19, 2009)

I really don't know what to tell you, I can't tell my parents either...My twin sister knows, so does my little sister (she's a friend that is a little bit younger than me) other than that I am in the dark.

I wish you more luck than me lol


----------



## Aurali (Jan 19, 2009)

If you really care about what your parents think.. then think about it this way.. WHY

Most furries leave the fandom in two years or less.. so don't tell them, otherwise it'll just haunt you for the rest of your life.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 19, 2009)

If you have to tell them, be straightforward, quote things from WikiFur, and just explain everything clearly.  Answer questions if you need to.


----------



## EmoWolf (Jan 19, 2009)

robotechtiger said:


> I mean, is it completely affecting your chi that you're not telling them about this?  Are your chakras out of sync because you feel this need to tell them?
> lol, nice word choice there.   I'm really looking into wearing stuff, and I can't do that all of a sudden without explaining what it is (mostly) about, obviously.   I don't need to worry about them looking it up, because, they can barely launch Mozilla from their desktop. (&quot;Do I click this left one or the right?&quot; &quot;It's always the left click, Dad.&quot (Inner facepalm afterward)


----------



## Ratte (Jan 19, 2009)

EmoWolf said:


> robotechtiger said:
> 
> 
> > I mean, is it completely affecting your chi that you're not telling them about this?  Are your chakras out of sync because you feel this need to tell them?
> ...



Your quote failed miserably.


----------



## Aurali (Jan 19, 2009)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> X
> Your quote failed miserably.



So did yours :3


----------



## Ratte (Jan 19, 2009)

Eli said:


> So did yours :3



Whoa, that wasn't there before.


----------



## Reaxku The Fox (Jan 19, 2009)

EmoWolf said:


> Yeah, there are some creepier things people do here.
> As for the paper/list, I could do one that applies to me.
> Would that work, you think?
> and its not like i'm going to be wearing a tail of something, just a cool looking collar, that's all.


What I found to be the best way for me was to just wear a collar, and when anyone asked why... I just let it go from there.


----------



## lolwut? (Jan 19, 2009)

Reaxku The Fox said:


> What I found to be the best way for me was to just wear a collar, and when anyone asked why... I just let it go from there.


  Reminds me, I asked my mom if I could buy one, she did not care AT ALL. In fact she cared so little it actually scared me. I asked her, "Do you wanna know why?" shes like, "nope, I dont care." 

Anyway, I really think the choice is up to you, if you really dont think theid care, tell 'em, if you think it will affect the way they see you, dont.


----------



## haynari (Jan 19, 2009)

I was asked this question " why the fuck did you buy a god damn tail online?" and I had to explain it from there.


----------



## RailRide (Jan 19, 2009)

Not just for the original poster, since this question keeps coming up around these parts.

The proper way to see this situation is:

Do you make such important-sounding announcements to your parents _every time_ you take an interest in something?

No?

Then this fandom should be treated the same way. You're not joining a cult. You're not adopting a religion, you're not running away to live in a commune. You found a bunch of people that liked fictional animal characters and produced a lot of excellent-looking art of them, and they looked like a cool bunch to hang out with because they tend to welcome everyone with open arms.

If you (in general) as an underage person, are trying to make "furry" the most important thing in your life/ most sacred aspect of your identity right off the bat, you are, as they say, "_doing it wrong_ ". 

Depending on your parents, you could have an "all that for nothing" outcome, _or_, you could whip up a cloud of drama that haunts you for _years_, because your folks:

1: encountered a slanted media portrayal of furries beforehand and took the worst possible interpretation as absolute truth. 

2: don't actually know _anything_ about furry (like most of the general public), but your grandiose proclamation of new-found devotion to this mystery lifestyle (if you're wondering how to "come out as furry", an out-of-left-field lifestyle change is exactly how it's going to come across to your folks) spooked them.

In short, don't make this whole thing more important than it really is--it doesn't deserve that level of devotion.

---PCJ


----------



## ChakatBlackstar (Jan 19, 2009)

I think honesty is the best policy, and that's what death beds are for.


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 19, 2009)

haynari said:


> I was asked this question " *why the fuck did you buy a god damn tail online*?" and I had to explain it from there.


 
Yeah, you dug yourself a nice big ol' hole there.


----------



## beyondspecies (Jan 19, 2009)

Haha, that sounds like a Jack Handey quote.


----------



## beyondspecies (Jan 19, 2009)

ChakatBlackstar said:


> I think honesty is the best policy, and that's what death beds are for.




EDIT: haha, that sounds like a Jack Handy quote.


----------



## ChakatBlackstar (Jan 19, 2009)

beyondspecies said:


> EDIT: haha, that sounds like a Jack Handy quote.


 
Don't know who that is. I got it from an episode of Friends. It was spoken by Chandler in the one after the break. Ross was wanting to confess to his girlfriend that he had slept with someone while they were on a break. 

I'm waiting to tell my parents until I can support myself in my own place of living. My mother would probably make me "seek help" while my dad probably couldn't care less. His family would probably mock me a bit though, but that's what they do.

P.S. I side with Ross on the aftermath


----------



## Runefox (Jan 20, 2009)

EmoWolf said:


> I'm sure they wouldn't care about it too much,  but the hard part is just getting over the fact I would be exposing my secret. What should I tell them? I just can't find the right things to say, and I hate hiding it.
> Can anybody help me out here?



Oh, man... Why do people even have this problem? I mean, not to rain urine all over everything here, but it's like, "Mom, dad... Um... This is hard to say, but... Well, I like Japanese animation. And cartoons. And I like to draw." I mean, seriously, "being furry" doesn't really _mean_ anything as far as your life goes, unless by "being furry", you mean "therian" or "otherkin" or some other spiritual connection. The most it really means is what company you keep and what you think of when you're touching yourself. It's not an orientation (though I've heard some people claim it is), and it's not a lifestyle (again, people claim it is, but I can't imagine how).

It's called the furry fandom for a reason - It's not something you _are_, it's something you _like_, and you participate in it whichever way you choose. I liken it to anime a lot because honestly, the situation is very similar, except anime is typically more often accepted because an entire nation enjoys it and it's usually involving humans. Case in point: Cosplay and (*shudders*) Kigurumi. See also: Hentai.

In other words, this isn't a big deal. I mean, imagine if you had to "come out" to your parents about playing video games, or liking a certain TV show. Just imagine how that conversation would go:

"Mom, dad... Um... I don't know how to tell you this, but... Well, don't freak out, but I like to watch Bleach. It's an anime."
"What's anime?"
"Japanese cartoons."
"... And... So what?"
"I kinda ordered a suit online that'll make me look like a Captain, and a fake sword."
"Er, OK... Um, that's nice?"
"And I bought a few H-collections. I like hentai, too."
"Hentai?"
"Porn, mom."
"..."

*Epic facepalm*.

Now, if, for some reason, someone close to you has _figured out that you are a furry and has an epically skewed viewpoint on what furry *is*, exactly_, *then* you need to worry. Otherwise? I don't think anyone would really care to know, and let's be honest here - If your loved ones disown you because you have an interest in something? *You're* the one who should be doing the disowning.

I guess my major point here is, what, exactly, is the point behind telling your family that you are furry?


----------



## beyondspecies (Jan 20, 2009)

ChakatBlackstar said:


> Don't know who that is. I got it from an episode of Friends. It was spoken by Chandler in the one after the break. Ross was wanting to confess to his girlfriend that he had slept with someone while they were on a break.
> 
> I'm waiting to tell my parents until I can support myself in my own place of living. My mother would probably make me "seek help" while my dad probably couldn't care less. His family would probably mock me a bit though, but that's what they do.
> 
> P.S. I side with Ross on the aftermath



Yeah, that's probably a good idea. I'm not even going to tell mine, and I've had my own place for a couple years. My mom would freak and my stepdad would probably just make fun of me. A lot.

By the way, you should google Jack Handey quotes. He was on Saturday Night Live awhile back, or so I'm told. I don't remember any of his skits.


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 20, 2009)

QwertyQwert said:


> My opinion is that unless your secret is hurting anyone, you don't need to tell anyone about it. I don't plan to ever tell anyone, unless I find out that they too are furry.


 Dude you gotta be a little more open then that. I tried that. But I found out that my best freind for 1+ yrs was a juggalo (dont care if you do or don't know what it is because its irrelevant) and it kicked ass. For one year, we had no idea. And its only by accident.


----------



## Yamishi (Jan 20, 2009)

my parents says that they have the perfect family that were all normal i just cant tell her im a therian. if i do who knows what would happen. im a wolf therian and she hates wolves so i just cant tell themâ€¦..................... they can never know. they say they love me but i wonder if i told them if they would still love me


----------



## beyondspecies (Jan 20, 2009)

Sometimes people believe they are doing something the aren't. Bush thought he did a great job running the country and made no apologies for anything he did.

Still, I think the average parents mean well, for the most part, though every generation differs from the previous generation. What makes life hard for people is the generation before it cutting off support for something. This is the price of freedom's progress. They may be initially shocked, and you may need to let them calm down before talking to them again.

Another thing, the way you present it can make all the difference. If you shrug it off like it's no big deal, they probably won't be as inclined to think much of it.


----------



## haynari (Jan 21, 2009)

Honestly, you dont NEED to tell them, but they will have questions if you start wearing a collar or tail or ears or any sort of thing like that.


----------



## Aurali (Jan 21, 2009)

Stop Stupid questions! Get this thread Stickied!


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 21, 2009)

OMFG thats Hilarious. I uploading that to my Photobucket account


----------



## spartanpanda (Jan 21, 2009)

No one in my family is even aware there _is_ a furry fandom, and i intend to keep it that way.
My friends pretend to be open minded so i don't really spread it around too much.
so as of now, i can't wear the collar i am dying for.


----------



## elidolente (Jan 21, 2009)

beyondspecies said:


> Well, I've always been a realist, albeit an extremely imaginative one.
> 
> Are heteros like myself a minority in terms of furries? It's not unusual for me to fall into the tiny 2% group of people concerning just about any larger group of people. I wonder whether I'm even a furry. I think anthro women are hot, but I don't consider myself to be of another species. Oddly, I don't exactly feel human either. So I guess I'm just a masculine soul-energy construct that likes anthro babes. I'd only become anthro if I fell in love with an anthro and it's something that they really liked.



depending on which survey you see, hetros make up 30-40% of the furry community. I am a hetro, and I am a furry.

Furry: A person who is generally interested in anthropomorphic animals and the like. May also want to be such creatures.

One who thinks of themself as an actually animal is a therian, and you can be a furry therian, but from the sounds of it, your just a furry.


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 21, 2009)

I am not Hetro, I like titties, and I have nothing against you guys incase your interested. But if the whole "Hetro/homo Furry Stereotype" reaches the level of where it Identifies us all as Hetros graphically more intesly, then I am out and wont turn the other cheek


----------



## elidolente (Jan 21, 2009)

TheGreatMilenko said:


> I am not Hetro, I like titties, and I have nothing against you guys incase your interested. But if the whole "Hetro/homo Furry Stereotype" reaches the level of where it Identifies us all as Hetros graphically more intensly, then I am out and wont turn the other cheek



I don't think most things shouldn't be identified by sexual orientation, what happens in the bedroom stays there. I don't care much if your gay, bi, or hetro. I just don't want to be checked out if your the latter, other than that, no beef.

Also, to those who would like to put furry pics on their bedroom walls, wear some furry attire, and wouldn't like to sneak around on the computer, it is important to tell family. Unwanted research by family members into bad parts of the web is BAD, you don't want your judgemental, nosy mom think your into yiffing all day long with 10 other members of the opposite sex in a cup. 

Yes, its an interest, but its a weird one that requires a bit more info than most do. 

Speak fluently and eloquently. Say, yeah, If you were wondering or if you were to wonder, I am into am interested in people with animal characteristics, like fox in the hound, etc. If they have questions about the more sexual/misunderstood side of furry fandom:

1. I am not into bestiality (unless you are)
2. I am not into the other sex (unless you are)
3. I am not into yiff (unless you are)

That simple. If they are religious and think it conflicts with it, PM me.

Thats all you need, good luck.


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 21, 2009)

elidolente said:


> I don't think most things shouldn't be identified by sexual orientation, what happens in the bedroom stays there. I don't care much if your gay, bi, or hetro. I just don't want to be checked out if your the latter, other than that, no beef.
> 
> Also, to those who would like to put furry pics on their bedroom walls, wear some furry attire, and wouldn't like to sneak around on the computer, it is important to tell family. Unwanted research by family members into bad parts of the web is BAD, you don't want your judgemental, nosy mom think your into yiffing all day long with 10 other members of the opposite sex in a cup.
> 
> ...


 Agreed. I say quite often I am not Into yiff, but I am to an extent, but no I am not really. For Instance art showing a couple cuddling is awesome, but i draw the line at looking at pictures with a dudes dick or a womens vagina


----------



## bozzles (Jan 21, 2009)

I don't understand why you would even want to. What does it matter? It's not like you have to "come out" to your parents about any other hobbies / fetishes you have.


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 21, 2009)

bozzles said:


> I don't understand why you would even want to. What does it matter? It's not like you have to "come out" to your parents about any other hobbies / fetishes you have.


  True but its better to tell them then to have them Find out about it. Because that way they're prepared...


----------



## Flame Darkfire (Jan 21, 2009)

The same way you tell them you're gay: with your mom in between you and your dad and am exit right behind you.


----------



## wildrider (Jan 22, 2009)

TheGreatMilenko said:


> True but its better to tell them then to have them Find out about it. Because that way they're prepared...



It's not like finding out someone is gay.  It would be like finding out that you liked to play Star Fox alittle too much and not because you could do a barrel roll XD Though how I wrote that, it would also mean your gay XD


----------



## FoxyMcCloud (Jan 22, 2009)

My parents don't know, and I'm doing the 'what they don't know won't hurt them' idea. They do know I'm gay, though, and accepted that. Good enough for me, because I don't have to hide my fiance. As for furry...? They don't need to know. They know I'm a wierdo with a love for animals (not THAT kind of love XD), so let them be jaded.

As for my friends... they all know, and they are incredibly supportive. They think it's cool lol. My fiance is also a furry, so life is good =p

It's your choice to tell them, though. If it makes you feel better, do it, regardless of what they think (just be prepared for the worst before telling them, because people sadly can be fickle).  They'd probably accept it at least to the degree of understanding (though they may think you're a freak cuz it's "different") ... I don't know any modern family that didn't grow up to Bugs Bunny and the like.


----------



## QwertyQwert (Jan 22, 2009)

TheGreatMilenko said:


> Dude you gotta be a little more open then that. I tried that. But I found out that my best freind for 1+ yrs was a juggalo (dont care if you do or don't know what it is because its irrelevant) and it kicked ass. For one year, we had no idea. And its only by accident.



Well, believe me, I've thought of telling my two top friends, but they probably don't even know what a furry is, because they aren't on the internet NEARLY as much as I am... And I just don't have the guts to tell them...  I may tell them one day, but still: Definitely not my parents.

I'm pretty secretive when it comes to my furry-ness, and my bisexuality, at least with people I know in real life.

If I ever met another furry in real life, that would probably change my opinion on whether or not to spread it around though...

During college I'll probably let it be known, XD, and maybe even then I'll tell my parents.


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Jan 22, 2009)

I've probably missed the whole discussion by a few pages but...

You don't have to tell your parents you're a furry. If you think you do, you're being a drama queen.
There is no pressure you'll have to endure from being a "Closeted" furry that you'd be able to make any better by explaining it to them. If you think there is, you're also being a drama queen.


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 22, 2009)

elidolente said:


> I am into am interested in people with animal characteristics, like *fox in the hound*, etc.



lol


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 22, 2009)

just show some anthro stuff....


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 22, 2009)

slide into living room whilst they're watching telly and say (in a poetic style) 

Mother. Father. i have some news.
I am- A FURFAG.

???

profit!!


----------



## sashadistan (Jan 23, 2009)

I didn't tell my parents. My Bf and all my real friends already know. Is it that big a deal that you have to tell them?


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 23, 2009)

Start leaving your dog boner dildos laying around, I'm sure your parents will work it out :V .


----------



## silver_foxfang (Jan 28, 2009)

i havent told my parents i dont think i will till im 18 if i did my mom would just say somthing sarcastic ya shes used sarcasm since she discoverd it last year :roll:


----------



## WishingStar (Jan 28, 2009)

*facepalms*  What is so big about telling people that you're a furry!? It's a hobby, it's nothing to be ashamed of.  You like anthromorphic cartoon animals.  You know other people who enjoy them, gather at conventions, draw them, dress up as them... It's like stepping up to your parents and going: "Mom... dad... I like anime."

*gargles nonsense for a moment and coughs*

Sorry, but it's not that big of a deal.  Just if you want them involved, tell them about the cartoon aspect of it and the conventions, and if the whole Vanity Fair, MTV, CSI thing comes up, let them know it's an over-based stereotype you don't follow.  Tell them it's about having fun and sharing interests - like with comic books or trading cars, but you like the cartoon animals.


----------



## silver_foxfang (Jan 28, 2009)

true but with all of the misinformashon out thair who knows wat ur family will turn up then u will be stuck in an od corner trying to explane the other side of the fandom. and who knows if thay will understand that its not just the bad stuff thay lieke most might  not understand that thair are difrent typs of furrys


----------



## Riptor (Jan 28, 2009)

WishingStar said:


> *facepalms*  What is so big about telling people that you're a furry!?



WHY would you POSSIBLY want to tell non-furs in the first place? What good could it possibly do over the harm it could do? I mean, it's fine to tell your fellow furs, and people you suspect of being furs, but why anyone else? Unless you've got furry stuff EVERYWHERE, and you couldn't hide it even if you wanted to. If somebody could explain, that'd be nice.


----------



## MaxRaine (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah, I don't see myself telling anyone that I'm a furry... My mom and sis knows that I draw anthro characters, though they don't know I also draw porn =P 
My friends kinda know as well since I'm not actively hiding it. I don't wear a collar or a tail or anything but I throw around furry pictures everywhere =D For the internet generation that's like saying it straight out anyways =P


----------



## mrfoxboy (Jan 29, 2009)

mattprower08 said:


> i told my mum, she didn't mind, but this was only because she saw me browsing this forum. She didn't mind , even after i told her about the 'other' part of the fandom.


Let'em find it out on their own. You don't need to hide it, but you don't need to declare it. If they find out, oh well, if they don't, oh well


----------



## mrfoxboy (Jan 29, 2009)

EmoWolf said:


> they can barely launch Mozilla from their desktop. (&quot;Do I click this left one or the right?&quot; &quot;It's always the left click, Dad.&quot (Inner facepalm afterward)


Heh heh! Is he _*THAT*_ computer illiterate?
BTW. Excellent choice with Mozilla Firefox!


----------



## ToeClaws (Jan 29, 2009)

*headthunks* These threads are becoming almost as common as the "what if furs were suddenly real!?" threads.

Emowolf... speaking as someone old enough to be a parent, my question back to you is simple - why would you tell them?  You say it bothers you to hide it from them, but why?  Your parents don't likely tell you all their kinks and likes do they? (good gods, I hope not)   You don't need to tell them yours, and further more, I really don't think they'd want to know!

Being furry, your sexual preferences, your kinks in general, who you like, who you dislike... that's all private stuff that you should only dole out on a "need to know" basis, and I doubt your parents need to know!


----------



## DRUNK (Jan 29, 2009)

you should simply follow your nature, and yif the shit out of your dad infront of your mom. they will get the idea.


----------



## Nightweaver (Jan 29, 2009)

silver_foxfang said:


> true but with all of the misinformashon out thair who knows wat ur family will turn up then u will be stuck in an od corner trying to explane the other side of the fandom. and who knows if thay will understand that its not just the bad stuff thay lieke most might  not understand that thair are difrent typs of furrys



...

I don't think the fact you're a furry will be the main reason why your parents are so worried about you.


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 29, 2009)

why is this thread still alive?


----------



## silver_foxfang (Jan 29, 2009)

Nightweaver said:


> ...
> 
> I don't think the fact you're a furry will be the main reason why your parents are so worried about you.


 
true im a pretty strange person furry or not.im not verry out spoken so my family tries to get in my head to know how i think and it bugs the hell out of me


----------



## haynari (Jan 29, 2009)

Make a list and be sure to mention how bad the stereotypes are perpetuated throughout the media and that those are things that you don't follow. Unless you do follow them then leave that part out.


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Jan 30, 2009)

silver_foxfang said:


> true im a pretty strange person furry or not.im not verry out spoken so my family tries to get in my head to know how i think and it bugs the hell out of me



He was poking fun at your atrocious spelling and grammar.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 30, 2009)

.


----------



## EmoWolf (Jan 30, 2009)

mrfoxboy said:


> Heh heh! Is he _*THAT*_ computer illiterate?
> BTW. Excellent choice with Mozilla Firefox!



Yes, he is that bad with computers.
lol, I didn't even notice that about Firefox! xD
But I'm not a fox though, so that dosen't count as a hint.


----------



## Moka (Feb 3, 2009)

So, as I just mentioned in another thread...

I told my mom last weekend. FC had just ended and she was wondering where I'd been for the last 5 days. Rather than try to avoid the issue or make something up, I figured it would be a good opportunity to bring the subject up since she was asking. The conversation was more like "I was at a furry convention last weekend" then "I am a furry", which, when you think about it, would sound weird to most people anyway.

End result: She asked what people did at a furry convention, then for photos from the con, and finally asked me questions about my fursona. She was happy to see I had interests outside of work, and lent me her sewing machine so I could try to make a fursuit.

So, overall, it went pretty well.


----------



## Rakiao (Feb 3, 2009)

My family knows I'm odd, they also know I'm smart. They say they don't care what I do as long as I keep all A's and not hurt any one. LMAO. Also when you tell them, don't let them google the word furry and you should be fine.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 3, 2009)

For the love of god, people act like if you don't tell them you will be punished or something...I shouldn't be that suprised though, there's quite a bit of people in the fandom who lack common sense.


----------



## Moka (Feb 3, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> For the love of god, people act like if you don't tell them you will be punished or something...I shouldn't be that suprised though, there's quite a bit of people in the fandom who lack common sense.



I agree, there's no *need* to tell anybody. Absolutely nothing wrong with keeping it to yourself. At the same time, there's nothing wrong with wanting to tell others, either.

The one question I think someone in this position should be asking themselves is: "Why do I want to tell this other person that I'm a furry?"


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 3, 2009)

Moka said:


> I agree, there's no *need* to tell anybody. Absolutely nothing wrong with keeping it to yourself. At the same time, there's nothing wrong with wanting to tell others, either.
> 
> The one question I think someone in this position should be asking themselves is: "Why do I want to tell this other person that I'm a furry?"


 
Maybe they want to tell their parents becuase they feel that keeping it a secret is very bad or they want someone to accept it and parents normally accept their kids no matter what they are or what they like...well sometimes.


----------



## jazzcat (Feb 9, 2009)

As everyone should be aware about everyones different situations, it would be a good idea to understand why someone would want to be honest about themselves. The problem here is trying to be honest about yourself without completely destroying or rather significantly altering your social status. Everybody is into "wierd" things really. You dig into the lives of others and there is almost always that bit of, "wow, thats interesting, I did not know that about this person." Heck I don't think that being a furry is much more different than being interested in something like model railroading.

As for friends, if something that is as insignificant to your personality as a hobby gives them a completely different or otherwise negative idea about you, then they are not very good friends.

As for your family (namley your parents), you just have to make a dicision based on how they normally respond to things you do. If you want to avoid conflict, by not telling them anything, or you just have some sort of urge to make your parents dislike you in some way, telling them, doesn't matter. Just make the dicission you feel will benifit yourself the most given your current status.

as for yourself, you got some outlets (this forum for example), but if that is not enough and you just really need to get it off of your chest or you'll never sleep well again then by all means tell the world. The world doesn't really care, but it isn't about anyone but yourself.


----------



## RailRide (Feb 10, 2009)

Short version for those still asking this question:

--It's not a matter of keeping secrets from your parents, it's a matter of this hobby should *not* be regarded as so OMFG IMPORTANT that it requires you to make a formal declaration of interest in it to anyone who'll listen. "Furry" isn't a lifestyle change--if you are trying to make it one right off the bat, if you're thinking about going full-speed ZOMG-headfirst into "be all the furry I can be!!!"..._you're Doing it Wrong Â®_.

--If it is eating you up inside that your parents don't know about your newfound interest, tell them you found a group of people who draw awesome (or whatever term you desire)-looking animal characters on the 'Net--and leave it at that--without using the word "furry". If you really _are_ here for the art and socialization/air of acceptance, the statement is completely true, and doesn't match whatever any slanted media feature your folks might encounter, would talk about. 

---PCJ


----------



## SimonAquarius (Dec 15, 2009)

My sister is a lesbian. She was under the impression that going out with guys would "cure" her problem. She did that for a few years but the pressure just built up and built up. She eventually went to university where she continued the charade, but she couldn't cope with the pressure as well as the first (almost) failure grade in her life. The details I've been given are kinda sketchy, but now she's on medication.

Just don't worry about it so much. Worry leads to fear, fear to deception, and deception when uncovered leads to shame and anger. Nobody likes to be made a fool.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 15, 2009)

EmoWolf said:


> I'm sure they wouldn't care about it too much,  but the hard part is just getting over the fact I would be exposing my secret. What should I tell them? I just can't find the right things to say, and I hate hiding it.
> Can anybody help me out here?



Start by opening and closing your mouth and hopefully words will follow suit.


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 15, 2009)

sure is necro in here. you don't need to fucking tell anyone.


----------



## SexyRedFoxxy (Dec 15, 2009)

Just do wat u feel is right


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 15, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> sure is necro in here. you don't need to fucking tell anyone.


 Still I loled.
Nice thread title. Nice poster.
Would post again.


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 15, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Still I loled.
> Nice thread title. Nice poster.
> Would post again.


 
your species and location is quite nice :3


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 15, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> your species and location is quite nice :3


 Took you a while to notice.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 15, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> sure is necro in here. you don't need to fucking tell anyone.



Blame the noob.


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 15, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Took you a while to notice.


 
Meh I don't see you in all the threads you post so I never really glanced at it till now :\


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 15, 2009)

meh i told my mum and she didnt give a crap but she most likely forgot i told her hell i even told her about my cub thing and she was like ok as long as it stays in drawings ect


----------



## MathiasLupen (Dec 15, 2009)

Just be honest about it. If they love you then they wont care. I didnt even tell my parents, they just found out via the computer history, neither gived a rip. I was more worried about my stepdad than my mom, and he cared even less. Maybe tell some friends first who can share a secret, then maybe it will be easier.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 15, 2009)

sure is babies in here


----------

